# Geometriedatenblatt Granite Chief ?



## FastFabi93 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

würde gerne wissen, ob es von einem im September 2013 gekauften Granite Chief in Größe L ein Datenblatt mit allen Geometriedaten gibt . Speziell interessieren mich Sitz- und Lenkwinkel. So in dem Stil, wie sie z.B. bei den Testbriefen in der bike zu sehen sind.

Gruß


----------



## boarderking (19. Mai 2015)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/all_mountain/rose-granite-chief-6/a14773.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (19. Mai 2015)




----------



## FastFabi93 (20. Mai 2015)

Danke euch 
Auf die Idee mal bei MB zu schauen bin ich nicht gekommen.


----------

